
Show HN: Extract text from images using Tesseract - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/ocr
======
atum47
I'm seriously thinking about using Tesseract with my memes app.

[https://victorribeiro.com/memes/](https://victorribeiro.com/memes/)

The thing is, if the image is really big it takes a lot of time to process it.
Also, if there's no text, it usually reads a lot of garbage. But, when it
works, it works great.

